# Alzheimer's tib-bits



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Stuff gleaned from a couple of articles I've read:

Alzheimers is the fastest growing threat to health in the USA.
Alzheimers Assoc has been warning that the US will have to cope with a tsunami of Alzheimers disease as the population ages.
The number of patients with this "untreatable" form of dementia will triple within the next 40 years.

Lowering your risk of Alzheimer's:
Your brain - a sure bet rule - use it or lose it!
Keep seeking new mental challenges.
Older adults who spend the most time on mentally challenging activities have about half the risk of developing Alzheimer's as those who seldom engage in such activities.

Some brain saving activities:
Playing games - examples: cards, checkers, chess, etc.
Reading any and all types of material.
Doing crossword or other types of puzzles.
Visiting museums, attending lectures, etc.
Listening to the radio or watching TV. (My comment on this one: Most time I use both as a background filler don't see either as mind stimulating, but hey it's me....)

As I posted just some tid-bits you may, or may not, find eye opening......

And No I did not include the need to remain physically active also helps.......


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Coconut oil and sulfur.

[YOUTUBE]iScs0uzQZFk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]5QUChSlUEH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Friday a.m. (3/8/13) in the Central Time zone Dr Oz is hosting Dr. Barnard w new tips for preventing Alz. disease. Hope someone will watch and take notes, cause I'll be at work!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

so, has anyone watched it and what did he have to say? i'd do anything to keep from getting that. no one in my family had it but i dont think that's the way it works. ~Georgia.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Exercise is supposed to be good for prevention, too.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

My father combated Alzheimer's, senility and stroke related brain injury by doing crossword puzzles, ma jong, dominoes and double balancing the checkbook after my mother or I had done it for him.


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

People that I have known that had Alzheimers - it ran in their family. Not sure how you would prevent that...


----------



## chickenmommy (Aug 24, 2004)

My mother is the only one in my family to have had it. So far.


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

You can have a genetic predisposition for Alzheimer, but through diet and environment one can often turn of the genetic switch. If anyone wants to know about their genetic makeup, the 23andme test is only $99 right now. I'm at high risk for Alzheimers even though no one in my family, that I know of, has had it.

The average likelihood that a white male of European decent will get Alzheimers is 7.2% and my likelihood is 14.2% because of a gene variant I have. 

Minimizing inflammation is the number 1 thing a person can do to minimize risk of Alzheimers, cancer, etc. Eat a ketogenic diet with lots of coconut oil, get plenty of sulfur (epsom salt baths). and exercise the body and the mind.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

University of California, Irvine, has been doing research into this. They found, in addition to coconut, nattokinase removes amyloid plaque. Nattokinase is an enzyme created in a fermented soy product, natto.

Niacinamide has been found, in mice, to reverse the effects of alzheimer's. www.anh-usa.org/more-on-natural-substances-to-combat-alzheimers/

Niacinamide is what they give you in the emergency room if you've had a stroke. I keep it on the shelf. It opens the blood vessels (niacin works on different vessels).


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Try to learn something new---I am working on learning Spanish. Ouch! I really believe in exercise---enough to get your heart rate up, sweat a little if you can. Thanks for the articles---always watching for new information on this.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

Epsom salt baths eh MR! i have one of those every night. just got out of one for tonight. lots of exercise here too. i dont eat coconut oil though. haven't been able to find it around here. i'll keep looking. ~Georgia.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Several people in my dh maternal family has AD. The very first symptoms, long before forgetfulness comes, is loss of smell and inability to differentiate odors. Another very early symptom is distrust and fear of people. Not everyone in life is "out to get you". But people who are in the very, very early stages of AD are overly suspicious that people are trying to steal from them or to get into their house or stuff or whatever. They are just nasty and overly distrustful for no logical reason for 5-10 yrs before they are actually diagnosed.
I just wanted to mention this, so that if you see these symptoms in your family members, you can know to watch for other symptoms because they are a warning.


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

In my family, no one had dementia (as far as we know) until the WW11 generation. 3 of 4 of my grandparents lived healthily into their mid to late 90's. The symptoms in my folks, godfather and one aunt started decades before they became obviously ill, but we didn't recognise the symptoms for what they were, nor did their dr's. A daydreaming sort of affect, excessive sweating, everyday seemingly "normal" forgetfulness, no fear of strangers as above, on the contrary - letting strangers into the house...Of the 5, only one lost his sense of smell - he was the only one to end up w Parkinson's and later Alz., the others had dementia. Of my 5, only one was a smoker til the end; (smoking is thought to create a 4X risk) she had an inoperable meningioma tumor of the brain, her cause of death was given as infection from a bad gall bladder. Of the 5, no one was helped by current meds. There was a b-12 deficiency in all, even the 6th who never presented w dementia itself, and possibly high glucose. These 2 things only in the last 10 yrs of life, not before. The 5 were all born after 1919 who got it, 2 born before 1919 did not. Some evidence of chemical contamination in 2; too much anesthesia in 2... Three of the 6 were multilingual, did crosswords, wrote articles, books, one worked as a book editor til age 80 only to be overwhelmed with dementia syptoms the week of her 80th birthday, etc. This all took place in a 16 yr period of time. Their ages at death ranged from 76-99. I've written on HT in years past about trying to care for them. However, there weren't enough people, money or energy in our world to do so, well. The only meds for this bunch were Aricept and Namenda for 3 of them, to no avail. No one had high blood pressure, only one had a heart murmur from a childhood disease, no diabetes, no obesity. They all ate vegetables, fish and meat. No one had ever eaten "fast food".


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I think we have to remember that there are different causes of dementia. Alzheimer's is only one. I think what may help with one type is not going to effect another. I don't know if anyone has ever read the Nun's Project. Novices coming into a certain convent were tested when they entered. One of the tests was writing an essay. They found those that were the best writers (compound sentences, vivid pictures, well organized) were least likely to suffer from dementia in old age.

Also, it's not doing crossword puzzles or playing chess that stimulates the brain in the way to prevent thinking loss, it's doing something _different_. If you do crossword puzzles, switch to playing chess. If you play chess, switch to crossword puzzles. When you learn a _new_ thing this increases the synapses.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Just heard on the news today that cholesterol drugs can cause memory problems. I think this is the article that was being discussed: http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/29/health/fda-warns-of-cholesterol-drugs-side-effects.html?_r=0


----------



## MoonRiver (Sep 2, 2007)

Statins are poison.


----------



## Hoopjohn (Mar 8, 2013)

Alzheimers is hereditary. My grandmother had it. My Mother had it. I am of course at great risk. My sisters are probably in even more risk.

And the cure is???????


----------

